# Desktop jar File icon Ändern?



## MrTroble (8. Jun 2015)

Ich habe viel gelesen und irgend wie ist das nicht möglich - oder doch?

wenn jemand ne Lösung hat ich würde mich darüber freuen 
sie zu sehen 

MFG MrTroble


----------



## Thallius (8. Jun 2015)

schau dir mal jar2exe an.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## MrTroble (9. Jun 2015)

ok aber eigentlich wolte ich ja die jar behalten


----------



## Thallius (9. Jun 2015)

Geht aber nicht


----------



## MrTroble (9. Jun 2015)

Ich hasse microsoft dafür


----------



## Thallius (9. Jun 2015)

Dir ist aber schon klar was und von wem Java eigentlich ist oder?


----------



## InfectedBytes (9. Jun 2015)

MrTroble hat gesagt.:


> Ich hasse microsoft dafür


steht das zufälligerweise mit deiner Signatur im Zusammenhang?^^


			
				MrTroble hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Smoke weed every day


----------



## MrTroble (10. Jun 2015)

schon aber für so was hasse ich MS

NACHTRAG: Nein das hatt es nicht


----------



## Thallius (10. Jun 2015)

MrTroble hat gesagt.:


> schon aber für so was hasse ich MS



Nein Du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung was Java ist ....

MS hat mit Java soviel zu tun wie eine Kuh mit nem Fahrrad...


----------



## Major_Sauce (10. Jun 2015)

Naja, MS hat mit Java recht viel zu tun, aber blos wenn Java in dem speziellen Fall unter Win läuft 

Aber soweit ich weiß gibt es keinen wirklichen weg, einer .jar ein Icon zu geben.
Wie gesagt, einfach eine .exe machen oder vll nen Script welches dann dein Spiel startet, falls du dem dann nen Icon geben kannst.


----------



## Tom299 (11. Jun 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich die Frage jetzt vielleicht falsch verstehe, aber das Icon einer Desktop-Verknüpfung kann man über Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften -> Verknüpfung -> Anderes Symbol ... ändern 

Hier noch ein Link, wie man noch mehr ändern kann:
Standard-Icons unter Windows 7 ändern - ZweiIconKram


----------



## MrTroble (14. Jun 2015)

@Tom299 ja ja ne Verknüpfung der weg ist mir bekannt
@Major_Sauce schon aber MS hats mit mir nach dem was sie mit Mojang gemacht haben verschärzt


----------



## DefconDev (14. Jun 2015)

Ganz besonders versch*ä*rzt.


----------



## Thallius (14. Jun 2015)

Hades85 hat gesagt.:


> Ganz besonders versch*ä*rzt.



Das ist bestimmt die neue Rechtschreibreform....


----------



## MrTroble (14. Jun 2015)

jop


----------

